# Roy's Brand Spankin' New Gif Shop! Now With More Sex!!



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Hello. Ive decided that I'm in need of more rep to open up a shop for anyone in need of a gif . I literally have no life so expect requests to be made pronto. Let the requesting begin!*

Helpful Tip: If you want fast results do not post a lot of requests at one time. I tend to get lazy and procrastinate if I see a big workload. So if you do want multiple gifs then try posting them on a few requests day by day rather than on one big one.

*Rules/Requirements*

1. All you need is 100 posts to make a request. Pretty easy, no?

2. Credit and Rep is a must. 

3. I only accept  links and Downloadable links. Though I'd much prefer working with YouTube links.

4. Please don't make another request while you have one pending.

5. Please don't spam the thread asking if your request is done. I doubt the problem will occur much, but please be patient. 

6. You must wait at least 1-3 days before request again

7. Turn off your sig while posting. I wont ignore your request like other shops do, but it does help load the page a bit faster. So lets try our best to remember. 
__________________________________________
*How To Make A Request*

I'd like an avy, sig or a set
Link: youtube or downloadable link goes here
Size: If you have a specific size then include it with your request
Time: 2:30-2:35 for example
Description: Just post a brief description of what you want so I can best know what you're looking for

I only do normal, and dotted borders. Sorry, no rounded borders yet. I should probably learn one of these days. >_>
___________________________________________
*Tips For Jr Members*

If you're requesting an avy remember that you only have 100 kb(I believe) limit so don't request anything huge. The max thats possible is probably 2 seconds.
____________________________________________

*Examples*

Will add some later lol


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 10, 2010)

First post.  I'll be making a request here when I get back,.  Subscribing.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 10, 2010)

Can you turn this into a gif sign?  White border :3
Size: something like


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

so you want that entire scene right? =)


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Here it is. If you want any changes let me know.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> Here it is. If you want any changes let me know.



Can you make it a lil slower , please please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

original



This any better? =3


----------



## Sunako (Feb 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> original
> 
> 
> 
> This any better? =3



thankyou


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

You're welcome. Don't forget to credit and rep.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 10, 2010)

Size: Just a sig, any size will do
Time: 3:07-3:18

Sorry about the quality, this is what happens when you love a show from the 80's and your only resort of find clips are from fan made MVs


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

lol. A-Team. Nice.

I wasn't sure where you wanted the cut off point so I made you two versions.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> lol. A-Team. Nice.
> 
> I wasn't sure where you wanted the cut off point so I made you two versions.



Thanks Roy *rep*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2010)

Man, you make them move too fast :/...


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Its either a bit fast or lower quality. I prefer making them with better quality. 

Of course if someone wants it a bit slower then I don't mind bringing down the quality a notch. hmm I should probably add that to the OP...later
/toolazy


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2010)

Add it now ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  *don't take it as a bad thing, jkjk *

I want to request something since my friend has tonsilitis and i don't want to kill him with a request now :x

Can i use a youtube link too?


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

You didn't even read the OP did you? 

But yes, I do youtube as well.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2010)

I see you put my lessons to good use


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes. Your sex lessons really helped out. =D


----------



## Morphine (Feb 10, 2010)

sig 0:19 - 0:26

ava 0:29 0: 33

white, thin border please <3


----------



## Prowler (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd like a set

*Link:* 

*Size:* Avatar: 150x150 Sig: What ever fits better

*Time:* The time you think it fits better. 

*Description:* I just want a set from that clip from American psycho. The sig could be Bateman shopping the guy with the Axe. The Ava could be Bateman undressing the raincoat or something after he kills Paul Allen.   

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy shit, i like men buttsecks lessons. so you're a teacher now petrud? 

Fine then, let me check youtube for some Lockon Stratos hotness 

Though don't make mine that fast


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Morphine said:


> sig 0:19 - 0:26
> 
> ava 0:29 0:33
> 
> white, thin border please <3


kk


Prowler said:


> I'd like a set
> 
> *Link:*
> 
> ...


Oh shit. American Psycho. I'm gonna have fun with this one. 


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Holy shit, i like men buttsecks lessons. so you're a teacher now petrud?
> 
> Fine then, let me check youtube for some Lockon Stratos hotness
> 
> Though don't make mine that fast


kay 

turn off that sig missy. (now its finally my turn to say that :ho)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2010)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Holy shit, i like men buttsecks lessons. so you're a teacher now petrud?
> 
> Fine then, let me check youtube for some Lockon Stratos hotness
> 
> Though don't make mine that fast


I teach technique and theory of. 

Its up to the student to get practice with applications.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 10, 2010)

: 33 not :33 stupid emotes


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Morphine said:


> : 33 not :33 stupid emotes



Yeah, I noticed that XD


*Spoiler*: _avys_


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Prowler said:


> I'd like a set
> 
> *Link:*
> 
> ...


I made you 3 different avys.

*Spoiler*: _avys_


----------



## Prowler (Feb 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> I made you 3 different avys.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avys_


Looks awesome Roy  

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mαri (Feb 10, 2010)

Roy, you finally made your own set shop!


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Prowler said:


> Looks awesome Roy
> 
> Thanks a lot


Don't forget to credit 


Mαri said:


> Roy, you finally made your own set shop!



Yeah. Now I have something to do when I get bored.


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh look. another gif shop.

I guess i shouldn't be expecting requests from you 


Hope this gif shop prospers unlike the other newer ones around


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

rofl. Actually, for a while I was thinking of messaging you and asking if I could work at your shop. but...

Thanks, but I'm still like a local restaurant compared to you...aka McDonald's  xD


----------



## Juice (Feb 11, 2010)

_A set please._

*Video:*


*Avatar size: *_150x150_
*Time:* _0:23-0:27_
*Border:* _Black and White_

*Sig. Size:* _Anything that works for you._
*Time:* _0:45-0:51_
*Border:* _Black and White_


----------



## Roy (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Feb 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> rofl. Actually, for a while I was thinking of messaging you and asking if I could work at your shop. but...
> 
> Thanks, but I'm still like a local restaurant compared to you...aka McDonald's  xD



You could  Seeing how i just merged my shoppe with Kairi :ho And liek 2 more workers. I need a franchise xD 

Herro's is liek a McDonald's with no employee's

Editz: kso, i think you need to have more of a frame delay in your gifs. It looks liek you have it set to 0...


----------



## Juice (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, it looks great.


----------



## Roy (Feb 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> You could  Seeing how i just merged my shoppe with Kairi :ho And liek 2 more workers. I need a franchise xD
> 
> Herro's is liek a McDonald's with no employee's
> 
> Editz: kso, i think you need to have more of a frame delay in your gifs. It looks liek you have it set to 0...


Ill see how well I do on my own first 

I used to work at that McDonalds 

Not 0, but yeah..ill add more delay next time 'round


Juice said:


> Thanks, it looks great.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 13, 2010)

Just a sig 
Link: 
Size whatever you think is good :33
Time: 0:00-0:07
I got a thing for KH right now pek


----------



## Vix (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought you were lazy?!?!?!?!
Anyways, YOU OWE ME BIG TIME! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




size: 150x150/160x160
time: @ 1:35-1:40


size of avy: 150x150 and try 160x160 [i'll use it on JH]
time: @ 00:34-38
size of sig: something big.
time: 00:28-00:34 and try 00:13-00:27


Size: 150x150/160x160
time: 00:16-00:24


size: 150x150/160x160
time: 00:48-00:56




take your time


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2010)

AlexandraDragon said:


> Just a sig
> Link:
> Size whatever you think is good :33
> Time: 0:00-0:07
> I got a thing for KH right now pek


k :33


Vix said:


> I thought you were lazy?!?!?!?!
> Anyways, YOU OWE ME BIG TIME!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I am. But I need moar rep 

Are these for Jayne Shat? No matter, I shall make them


----------



## Vix (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah  I'm gonna use them for JH.  I just repped you in advance 

My avys on JH goes up to 160x230 :I


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2010)

Vix said:


> Yeah  I'm gonna use them for JH.  I just repped you in advance
> 
> My avys on JH goes up to *160x230* :I



:0000

Whats the limit for you? in kb's?


----------



## Vix (Feb 13, 2010)

let me get on msn.  we'll talk.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 13, 2010)

I want a word done lol like how Renzor has his name
but make it flash red and it says Bump


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2010)

I would like this the same avatar size as mine, with same border please.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 14, 2010)

Can you put my request on hold for a while? I gots something I need to do


----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2010)

Sure. lol I was about to start it... like right now xDD


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh shit XD  I think you know why, though. Or at least I hope you do


----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2010)

I do not. Whats happened?


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 14, 2010)

way too long for me. Not supposed to be that long


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2010)

Question for Roy:

Do you combine .gifs into one whole as well for sigs? I want a fighting game sig, for which I already have some sprites, but they'll need to be merged or something so it's one fluent whole.


----------



## Juice (Feb 15, 2010)

_A set please._

*Video:*


*Avatar size: *_150x150_
*Time:* _1:39-1:42_
*Border:* _Black and White_

*Sig. Size:* _Anything that works for you._
*Time:* _2:16-2:22_
*Border:* _Black and White_


----------



## Roy (Feb 16, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I want a word done lol like how Renzor has his name
> but make it flash red and it says Bump


Sorry. I only do avy and sig .gifs.


"Shion" said:


> I would like this the same avatar size as mine, with same border please.


To my knowledge, I don't think you can rezize already existing .gifs. Or maybe I'm just not that advanced yet. That looks like an opening from the anime, if you can find the clip I'd be happy to make the avy for you.


Hangat?r said:


> Question for Roy:
> 
> Do you combine .gifs into one whole as well for sigs? I want a fighting game sig, for which I already have some sprites, but they'll need to be merged or something so it's one fluent whole.



hmm. Nope. Try Laex's shop. I think he does that.


@ Juice - Ill get started on it now.


----------



## Roy (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Juice_ 










Let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## Vix (Feb 16, 2010)

you skipped me?!?!?!?!

I'm kidding, just msn me when you're ready.


----------



## Roy (Feb 16, 2010)

XD

well, to be fair, he only had one set request ..also. The gifs I'm making for you will be specifically for JS because of the file size. Unless you want me to make some versions of it for NF.


----------



## Juice (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Roy, not to be a bother but can you edit out the part on the avatar where the band shows up? Or is it too short if you do?

Other then that it looks great, cred and rep coming your way.


----------



## Roy (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure. give me a few minutes. I had a feeling the band would not be wanted.


----------



## Juice (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, haha. Its all good man.
Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 16, 2010)

Here it is:


----------



## Juice (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you, I believe I already repped you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2010)

Request for set.

I notice you make them really fast, I would like them to be regular speed please. 

Avatar:


Avatar size: 150x150
Time: 3:31-3: 33
Border:Black and White

Just of the guy yelling, nothing before or after.

Signature:


Signature size:300px ? 168px
Time :1:41-1:48
Border:Black and White

From when it starts showing the the blonde haired guy, till where it stops showing the green the haired guy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm back for a new request, Roy! 

Gonna go for a set here

Ava: 150x150
Link: 
Time: 0:47-0:52
Border: Thin black lines, maybe dots at each corner, two black, two red and blue at opposite ends like a boxing ring.
Feel free to speed the image up if it's required to get within the NF ava limit.

Sig: as big as possible within the 1mb limit.
This might get a bit tricky. I basically want two images on top of one another, like the Cowboy Bebop/Naruto fight comparisson.
Link: 

Time: For the first one: 1:05 - 1:11
Second one: 0:30 - 0:35, skip the slower bits/focus on Sendou's face, and then just 0:45 - 0:47
If you could slow it down somewhere so that they sync up well, I would grant you oral pleasures.

Much thanks. 

*ED!*t:
Alternatively, for the sig, if you could combine the following two (and make the second one size-up with the first), that'd be great, too.


----------



## Roy (Feb 17, 2010)

Vix said:


> I thought you were lazy?!?!?!?!
> Anyways, YOU OWE ME BIG TIME!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'm so sorry for taking such a long time to complete. I just tend to procrastinate when I see a large amount of work. 




*Spoiler*: __ 





I guess you didn't like her chicken dance? XDD




*Spoiler*: __ 





avy for NF.


for JS




*Spoiler*: __ 





This can also be used here. :3




*Spoiler*: __ 





You can use this one here as well.




*Spoiler*: __ 






I made an NF version in case you wanted to use it...






@the two above me: Alright. Ill get working on it in just a bit.


----------



## Vix (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks bro <3


----------



## Roy (Feb 17, 2010)

Anytime Vikki <333




Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> I notice you make them really fast, I would like them to be regular speed please.
> 
> ...



Avatar:



Sig:


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 17, 2010)

This please at 4:16

can you make a gif with only when his hand has the fire... if you can...

Avatar same size and border as my current please, thanks alot!


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2010)

@Shion

Avy


----------



## Chaos (Feb 18, 2010)

Sig 

From 0:08 to 0:20 please

Will Rep and Cred ^^

(The think will be used as a banner in a RP. Cred will last as long as the RP does, which I hope is quite some time)


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2010)

Since you'll be using it elsewhere is it ok that I go over the 1mb limit? Or do you plan on using it here as well?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll be using it on this forum, if that's what you meant. Not in a sig though. I don't exactly know the rules about stuff embedded in posts (it will be in the first signpost post), but as long as I can put it in a post, do whatever you like with it. ^^


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahh ok, I see. Yeah, I was asking since a sig needs to be about 1mb or lower, but if its for an opening post or something like that then its alright for me to make it a bit longer. 

Ill get started on it in just a bit. ^_^


----------



## Chaos (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you ^^ 
I'm waiting in anticipation =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a request Roy. 

My request is pretty similar to Hangat?r's.

Ava: 150 X 150.
Link: 
Time: 0:15 - 0:20
Border: Thin black lines, nothing else special unless you find something that works better with the Ava then by all means go for it.

Feel free to due whatever is necessary to fit the NF size limit of Avy's.

Edit:

Sorry about that, thanks for reminding me Hangat?r.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

You forgot to disable your signature, yo.


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2010)

lol its all good mang. I sometimes forget to turn it off 

I wont go all Hitler on your ass and ignore your request, but it does help load the page a bit faster.


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2010)

@Chaos


Remember that its over the limit so you wont be able to use it as a sig


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2010)

@Violent


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos (Feb 20, 2010)

Roy said:


> @Chaos
> 
> 
> Remember that its over the limit so you wont be able to use it as a sig



Thank you ^^
It's freaking sweet pek


----------



## Raktus (Feb 21, 2010)

*Set Request*

*Signature*
*Link*: 
*Size*: 720x300 (or as large a variation of that size I can get)
*Time:* 0:54 - 0:55 
*Description:* Literally just one second after all the stuff falls to the floor when hes just standing there. Smoke is blowing out and the cables are swaying slightly. I wanted those to be animated, so if you could grab that very short segment and set it to a good looking loop? Would you also be able to add text to it? 
*Text:* 
Raktus - in black font with a dark crimson glow
Peace is a Lie - in black font with a dark crimson glow

*Avatar*
*Link*: 
*Size*: Best size for the animation
*Time:* 1:53 - 1:58 
*Description:* Him running in to him launching into the beasts face (looping from one black segment to the next)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2010)

Raktus


*Spoiler*: __ 





I did the best I could with the limit..


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2010)

Avatar request
Link: 
Size: Just a good size
Border:Black and White
Time: 18:27-18:30
Description: 

Sig request.
Link: 
Size: Just a good size
Border:Black and White
Time: 19:27-19-31

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2010)

Avatar Request:

Link: 
Size: 150 x 150
Time: 0:20-0:23
Border: Yes

That's all, thanks.


----------



## SxR (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you still do this? It would be great if you do the below! Thanks!

Avatar request
Link: 
Size: fits in avatar
Border:Black 
Time: 0:10 - the jumping part
Description: 

Sig request.
Link: 
Size: signature size ?
Border:Black
Time: 0:15 to 0:16 - the why bother part


----------



## Roy (Feb 26, 2010)

CllIZ said:


> Do you still do this? It would be great if you do the below! Thanks!
> 
> Avatar request
> Link:
> ...






Masurao said:


> Avatar Request:
> 
> Link:
> Size: 150 x 150
> ...





@ CllIZ - ...don't worry about the sig thing. I don't go all crazy on people if they forget to turn it off xD

Its cool, bro.


----------



## SxR (Feb 26, 2010)

yaay! thanks! could you zoom into the jumpy part and speed it up a bit if possible? the second one is great! thanks!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 26, 2010)

This any good?


----------



## SxR (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG! thanks awesome! thanks a lot!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Roy, will rep and cred.


----------



## ethereal (Feb 26, 2010)

Avatar request.

Link: 
Size: 150 x 150
Time: 1:22-1:30
Border: Black and white


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2010)

I have SSFIV fever and need a new avatar. 

Link: 
Time: 0:24-0:29
Size: 150x150
Border: Thin Black or Gray
Note: It's similar to Violent-Nin's request.


----------



## stardust (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello there, Roy~.

Source; 
Time; 0:05 - 0:07 (just of the two people playing rock, paper, scissors)
Size; 150x150
Border; the usual black/white kind
Anything else?; loop?

Thanks in advance! :3


----------



## Roy (Feb 26, 2010)

@the guys above - Ill get working on them tonight. 



Sephiroth said:


> Avatar request
> Link:
> Size: Just a good size
> Border:Black and White
> ...


Avy:



Sig:


----------



## Proxy (Feb 27, 2010)

Set request:



Avatar: 
Size: 150x150
Time: 0:24-0:26 (Non-gameplay)
Border: Is a rounded border possible? Not sure, but if so then that. Otherwise, a white one would be fine.

Sig:
Size: Don't know the standard, but I guess that amount.
Time: 0:48-0:52 (Non-gameplay)
Border: Same as avatar. 

Much thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2010)

Roy has his own shop?? 
I'd like become a frequent customer.

A GIF avy and sig request please!
*Link:* 
*Size:* Senior size please for the avy, and for the sig, um, not to big and not too small(?)
*Time:* 
avies:0:47-0:50 & 0:07-0:09 
sig: 0:11-0:20
*Description:* any type of border is fine please.

thank you in advance.


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Hello there, Roy~.
> 
> Source;
> Time; 0:05 - 0:07 (just of the two people playing rock, paper, scissors)
> ...


 



Brandon Heat said:


> I have SSFIV fever and need a new avatar.
> 
> Link:
> Time: 0:24-0:29
> ...






Proxy said:


> Set request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avy



sig



be sure to credit and rep guys


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

ethereal said:


> Avatar request.
> 
> Link:
> Size: 150 x 150
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> Roy has his own shop??
> I'd like become a frequent customer.
> 
> A GIF avy and sig request please!
> ...


avies



sig


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2010)

Dropping in. Thanks alot.


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

Any time, bro. Especially if its for ME2 fans.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help Roy. 

Is there any way you could speed it up a bit though?


----------



## Lupin (Feb 28, 2010)

*LINK:* 

*Size:*
*Avatar:* 125x125.
*Sig:* 250x150

*Time:**
Avatar:* 2:49~2:53.  Loop. (Only want the heli part)
*Signature:* 2:47~2:53. (Only want the heli part)Loop. 

*Border:* Same as Starrs.

Do it junior sized 

You better not be scared of video game violence roy. :ho
Raep and credit will be given. 

This is what you get for saying tl;dw to this video 
You'll have to watch it sooner or later.


----------



## stardust (Feb 28, 2010)

Roy said:


>



Oooh, thank you Roy, that's exactly what I wanted!

I really appreciate it~.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Feb 28, 2010)

Heres my request:

Avatar: 
Size: 120x120
Time: 0:12-0:18
Border:don't care

Sig:
Size: The standard please
Time: 0:16-0:25
Border: don't care either.

Can you also show me how I can load in GiF's from tinypic and the like?


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Thanks for the help Roy.
> 
> Is there any way you could speed it up a bit though?


Yeah




Nickzxc said:


> *LINK:*
> 
> *Size:*
> *Avatar:* 125x125.
> ...


Haha. I don't watch the videos, I just skip over to the time they want for gifs.


RetroElectro said:


> Oooh, thank you Roy, that's exactly what I wanted!
> 
> I really appreciate it~.


Any time =D


Karn of Zeon said:


> Heres my request:
> 
> Avatar:
> Size: 120x120
> ...


You mean as in load the url onto your sig?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2010)

The new version exceeds the limit.


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry about that XDD


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Feb 28, 2010)

hey can i request for this? please and thank you
Sig
Size: 150x150
Boarder: Any
Link: 
Time: 2:05-2:11

Avatar
100x100
boarder: default.
Link: 
Timing: 1:15-1:19
um just in case you get confused. it's when one of the characters just starts running from a dark thing,


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

Nickzxc said:


> *LINK:*
> 
> *Size:*
> *Avatar:* 125x125.
> ...


avy


sig


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

Karn of Zeon said:


> Heres my request:
> 
> Avatar:
> Size: 120x120
> ...



avy



sig


cred and rep


----------



## Roy (Mar 1, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> hey can i request for this? please and thank you
> Sig
> Size: 150x150
> Boarder: Any
> ...




cred and rep


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> cred and rep



omg i love you so much. but i think i should have fix the size for them. avatar should be 150x150 while the sig should be like this size or so.
Example: 

Sorry if it's too much trouble. but i'm still loving it!!! take you!!


----------



## Lupin (Mar 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> Haha. I don't watch the videos, I just skip over to the time they want for gifs.


----------



## Roy (Mar 1, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> omg i love you so much. but i think i should have fix the size for them. avatar should be 150x150 while the sig should be like this size or so.
> Example:
> 
> Sorry if it's too much trouble. but i'm still loving it!!! take you!!



lol. well first of all you cant have 150 x 150 avy. Thats for Senior member only, like me. And second, I only followed the size instructions you gave me. I can remake you the street fighter avy, but I doubt I can make the avy any bigger


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> lol. well first of all you cant have 150 x 150 avy. Thats for Senior member only, like me. And second, I only followed the size instructions you gave me. I can remake you the street fighter avy, but I doubt I can make the avy any bigger



well the street fighter is the one that you can fix right now. i want it as a big signature. i tried it and it looked a bit too smal and put it on another forums and it fits as an avatar. XD but it's really cool. But can you really extend the size a bit? i use the soul eater signature to show the size. don't remember how tall it was but i think if you save it and look for it's info by propertys you can find it.


----------



## Roy (Mar 1, 2010)

Sure. Ill fix it for you. Ill work on it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> avy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot Roy, I kinda do not know how to upload them to tinypic and put them in my sig/avy. Can anyone show me how?


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 1, 2010)

Wait nvm. I got it.


----------



## Roy (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like I was a bit late. xp

And you're welcome. =)


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah i wanted to know how to upload moving picture as your avatar. i've been trying but can't for crap. also thank you for refix that street fighter sig man. you rock this world!!


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2010)

Here it is. Had to make it a bit smaller, but its still a good size. ^-^


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 2, 2010)

That's about fits it!! thank you!!!! 

i would request for another. but i have to obey the rules of waiting a 1-3 days till i can make another one XD


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad you like it.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 3, 2010)

here's my new request if anyone is free.



Both signature and avatar:
Sig: at 1:10-1:18
any boarders
Anything else is fine.

Avatar: 1:26-1:29
Boarder: any
Size: the usually or any. 150x150 or any size that can fit on here or so.


----------



## Ephemere (Mar 3, 2010)

i'd like a sig Roy 
image size - 400x200



6:48-6:59 if that's possible


----------



## Innocence (Mar 3, 2010)

gif avatar - 150x150

0:00 - 0:06

thin black border fade out at the end back to the front of the clip

much love my brother


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> here's my new request if anyone is free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avy


sig




Ephemere said:


> i'd like a sig Roy
> image size - 400x200
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]





Innocence said:


> gif avatar - 150x150
> 
> 0:00 - 0:06
> 
> ...





cred and rep guys.


----------



## Ephemere (Mar 4, 2010)

you beautiful sex god


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> avy
> 
> 
> sig
> ...



EPIC WIN!!! YEAH YEAH!!! 

Omg i remember how freaken long that blade was in gurren lagann


----------



## Lupin (Mar 5, 2010)

LINK : 

*Size:*
*Avatar:* 125x125.
*Sig:* 250x150

*Time:**
Avatar:* 3:30~3:34.  Loop. 
*Signature:* 1:40~1:45 (Only the sushi guy part)

*Border:* The usual.

You better start liking Rick Astley Roy :ho

My sig promotes your shop (you get raep too). You better b grateful .


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy you sexy beast, I have 2 requests if that is alright 

Avy Gif
Link: 
Size: Senior avatar
Time: 0:41 - 0:44
Border: Your usual I guess :3

Avy Gif
Link: 
Size: Senior avatar
Time: 1:29 - 1:31
Border: Your usual plz.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2010)

Avy Gif
Link: 
Size: 150x150
Time: 0:58 - 1:02
Border: Want one. Would prefer it to be similar to the Super Saiyan hair color thing.

Sig Gif
Link: Same as above.
Size: Whatever looks best.
Time: 1:12 - 1:19
Border: Want one. Would prefer it to be similar to the Super Saiyan hair color thing.


----------



## Prowler (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd like an avy
Link: 
Size: 150x150
Time: 0:49 - 0:53 (more or less) 
Border: what you think it's better 

*Description:* I just want a gif from that scene, when Aldo Raine is attacked by the nazis while drinking, and the scene after that, when he is all badass talking. (I don't want God Tarantino or anything else in the gif)

thanks


----------



## Roy (Mar 7, 2010)

Nickzxc said:


> LINK :
> 
> *Size:*
> *Avatar:* 125x125.
> ...


avy

*Spoiler*: __ 





Jr. avatars are a real bitch to make 




sig



Starr said:


> Roy you sexy beast, I have 2 requests if that is alright
> 
> Avy Gif
> Link:
> ...


Of course its alright! Anything for a fellow LA resident 

avies






be sure to credit and rep guys~


----------



## valerian (Mar 7, 2010)

Avatar: 0: 17 - 0: 21

Sig: 2: 20 - 2: 33

1 pixel black border please.


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2010)

Amazing as always Roy my sweet pek


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 7, 2010)

Avy:




Time: 1:38-1:41

Size: Senior avatar

Borders: Black&White preferably, but not an absolute must


----------



## Roy (Mar 7, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Avy Gif
> Link:
> Size: 150x150
> Time: 0:58 - 1:02
> ...







Prowler said:


> I'd like an avy
> Link:
> Size: 150x150
> Time: 0:49 - 0:53 (more or less)
> ...






credit and rep guys


----------



## Roy (Mar 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar: 0: 17 - 0: 21
> 
> Sig: 2: 20 - 2: 33
> 
> 1 pixel black border please.



Not sure if I got the right time with the avy. if you want changes then just let me know.


----------



## valerian (Mar 7, 2010)

It's perfect.


----------



## Roy (Mar 7, 2010)

^ glad you liked it. 


Jin-E said:


> Avy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






credit and rep


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 8, 2010)

Signature


Time: 0:57 - 1:04
size: whatever is the best for it
Boarder: any is fine


----------



## Prowler (Mar 8, 2010)

Roy said:


> credit and rep guys


thanks Roy, looks awesome


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2010)

^You're welcome. 



Tri-edge101 said:


> Signature
> 
> 
> Time: 0:57 - 1:04
> ...







Be sure to credit and rep.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 8, 2010)

Ava and Signature


Avatar: 2:22 - 27
Signature 54 - 1:01

Just want Tony suiting up and Whiplash fucking the F1 car up. 

Cheers.


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Ava and Signature
> 
> 
> Avatar: 2:22 - 27
> ...



avy



sig



cred and rep


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit epic!!! You are god!!!


----------



## Fraust (Mar 9, 2010)

Sig
*Link:* 
*Size:* Regular size?
*Time:* I don't know how long you can make it, but this is what I was hoping for:
A combination of 4:20 (when he throws the sword) to about 4:29 (before it gets dark) and then about 4:38 (right before the ripple as to give it a quick sec) until 4:52 when the sword is straight but not far enough to where it switches back to his face.

If that's too much time, then just the second part (the fight) from before the ripple... Basically a remake of my current sig in hopefully better quality because of the video.


----------



## Roy (Mar 9, 2010)

It was too long. I was only able to make the second part. Had to make it smaller to keep the quality.



cred and rep.


----------



## JJ (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope this is possible. Let me know if there's a problem



*Avy link: *





*Sig link:*




*Size:* The bigger the better with the avy, but your discretion. Sig is whatever size you think is best.

*Time: *

*Avy:* 0:29 - 0:31

*Sig:* 0:23 - 0:32

Description: Basically avy is of him turning invisible while sig is an intro leading to him turning invisible. Hope that helps.


----------



## Roy (Mar 10, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> Hope this is possible. Let me know if there's a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


made you 150 x 200 version..not sure if I kept under the limit since I don't know what the limit is for big avatars lol
\

also made you a regular senior sized one..just in case


sig


----------



## Juice (Mar 10, 2010)

*Just a avatar.*

*Link:*


Size: 150x150

Time: 2:36-2:40

Thanks, Roy.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 10, 2010)

0:14-0:20

Signature w/ border please.


----------



## Juice (Mar 10, 2010)

*Sig*

*Time:* :35-:42 make it end right when the guy gives a thumbs up.

*Size:* Anything

*Other:* Make it fade out right before the end? 

It had to be done.


----------



## Roy (Mar 10, 2010)

Juice said:


> *Just a avatar.*
> 
> *Link:*
> 
> ...









don't forget to cred..you already repped lol


----------



## Juice (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks. lol


----------



## Roy (Mar 11, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> 0:14-0:20
> 
> Signature w/ border please.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 11, 2010)

Link: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Oxp1_JKul0[/YOUTUBE]
Avatar: 125x125.
Sig: 250x150

Time:
Avatar: 4:06-4:10
Signature: 1:18-1:26

Border: The usual.


----------



## Roy (Mar 12, 2010)

Have you request for senior membership? because I think you have the requirements for it now.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Signature please.

Timing: 2:40 - 2:55 If that won't work how about 2:19 - 2:30
Boarder: any is fine


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 13, 2010)

*Avatar (150x150) *

00:15-00:19 (Endless loop)

*Sig (However large you see fit, but not too small though)*

00:24-00:261/2 (Endless loop)


----------



## Lupin (Mar 13, 2010)

LINK: 

*Avatar:* 125x125.
*Sig:* 250x150

*Time:*
*Avatar:* 3:29~3:30. (Flame part)
*Signature:* 3:34~3:50 (This one is pretty long, if you can't make it fit, 3:40~3:50)

*Border:* The usual.

I am a regular customer now . Just 1 post to moar rep power


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2010)

different request. I'll come back to that other one later. (I'm trying! )
Set!
Link: 
Avy: 1:08-1:10 (loop)
sig:2:14-2:18
Border:...none? 
Thanks, Roykuu! :33


----------



## Roy (Mar 14, 2010)

Juice said:


> Thanks. lol





Karn of Zeon said:


> Link: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Oxp1_JKul0[/YOUTUBE]
> Avatar: 125x125.
> Sig: 250x150
> 
> ...


----------



## April (Mar 14, 2010)

1:36 - 1:41

Sig: as big as you can.

Avy: 
1:05 - 1:07

150 X 200 & 150 x 150

border: black and white


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Signature please.
> 
> Timing: 2:40 - 2:55 If that won't work how about 2:19 - 2:30
> Boarder: any is fine





Solon Solute said:


> *Avatar (150x150) *
> 
> 00:15-00:19 (Endless loop)
> 
> ...






sorry for the long wait guys. 

be sure to cred and rep


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks.

How do you make your avatar appear as a Gif?


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, you're not a senior member? 

It wont work because you're avy size limit is 125 x 125 and under 100kb's.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 16, 2010)

I requested to become a Senior Member days ago. I wonder whats up...


I tried repping you, and I got this messege:


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2010)

Just rep other people, and then keep coming back until you can rep him


----------



## Niji Ai (Mar 16, 2010)

2:14-2:20
1 px black border. 
Thanks


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Nickzxc said:


> LINK:
> 
> *Avatar:* 125x125.
> *Sig:* 250x150
> ...


 




Alexandra said:


> different request. I'll come back to that other one later. (I'm trying! )
> Set!
> Link:
> Avy: 1:08-1:10 (loop)
> ...






cred and rep guys~


----------



## Kiki (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd like an avatar, please.
Link: 
Size: 150 x 150
Time: 1: 41-1:45 (before her mouth starts moving)
Description: Please make it slowish, and a simple black border. And can you possibly have it fade back to the beginning?

Thank you <3


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Nawcheetos? lol


----------



## Roy (Mar 17, 2010)

April said:


> 1:36 - 1:41
> 
> Sig: as big as you can.
> 
> ...






be sure to cred and rep~


----------



## Roy (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry, I only do gifs >.< . Transparencies are not my thing 

There are a bunch of other shops that do though.


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 17, 2010)

No problem


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Sig

1:14 - 1:26 (right before they switch off) If you can do a tiny bit more than start at 1:12 right after the soldier are out of the screen.
As big as it can be while keeping the quality. Hopefully no smaller than my current sig (that you made)?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2010)

Not a sig or ava, just want this moment of sheer badass in image form. Around 2/3 MB or so is good. 



1: 33 until 1:44

Much appreciated. =D


----------



## Damaris (Mar 19, 2010)

i finally ventured into your den of sin 
i'd better not get an std from repping you 


mst snr avy from 0:29-0:31 please.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Signature!!!
Time: 2:57-3:12 (or till he does shoryuken. that would be awesome!!!)
boarder: any!! 
Size: big as you can man!


----------



## Roy (Mar 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Sig
> 
> 1:14 - 1:26 (right before they switch off) If you can do a tiny bit more than start at 1:12 right after the soldier are out of the screen.
> As big as it can be while keeping the quality. Hopefully no smaller than my current sig (that you made)?






Hangatýr said:


> Not a sig or ava, just want this moment of sheer badass in image form. Around 2/3 MB or so is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Damaris said:


> i finally ventured into your den of sin
> i'd better not get an std from repping you
> 
> 
> mst snr avy from 0:29-0:31 please.


its an std of love, dear  





rep and cred peoples~


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2010)

hey Roy, can you resize this to a senior sized avatar?
and maybe add a fabulous border to it??



pretty please?! thank you :33


----------



## Roy (Mar 22, 2010)

Of course! Any border in mind, or would you like me to choose?

edit: 

made you with 3 different kinds of borders


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2010)

They're all awesome, can't choose 

thank you


----------



## Damaris (Mar 22, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





well since you put it like that 


thanks :33
repped


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 22, 2010)

Request, please !





*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Time: 02:50 - 02:52

*Signature*
Size: 300x200 (if it is too big, then you can adjust into whatever it will let you)
Time: 02:50 - 02:58

I prefer them with rounded borders.....but if you cannot do that, then a normal border would be fine for both.






I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Sine (Mar 23, 2010)

150x150
2:04-2:06
no border

just the Drake part if it's doable,


----------



## Roy (Mar 23, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 











shiner said:


> 150x150
> 2:04-2:06
> no border
> 
> just the Drake part if it's doable,





rep and cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Ava Gif Please <:
150x150
Time: 2:06-2:09 (The part where he's about to hug the boy)
Border: Black & White


Thanks <3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 23, 2010)

*Link:*


*Avatar:*
Size: 150 x 150
Time: 2:34 - 2:40 (or 2:38) (if the quality is bad then do 0:55-0:57, just before the next scene)
Transition: Fade
Border: Rounded with white borders (or black.. I don't know which looks better.. ._.)


*Sig:*
Size: The default size 
Time: Is it possible to mix certain parts? Like, I want from 1:50-1:57 and then have 2:00-2:07 together. If not then just do 1:44-1:57 I guess.
Transition: Fade
Border: Same as avvy.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 23, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Thank you !


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 24, 2010)

aw i felt rejected. once more XD



Signature!!!
Time: 2:57-3:12 (or till he does shoryuken. that would be awesome!!!)
boarder: any!!
Size: big as you can man!


----------



## Roy (Mar 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Ava Gif Please <:
> 150x150
> Time: 2:06-2:09 (The part where he's about to hug the boy)
> Border: Black & White
> ...



not sure if you wanted the whole 3 seconds, or just the hugging part so I made you both. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









rep and cred


----------



## Lupin (Mar 25, 2010)

Link: 

Avatar: 0:26~0:29. The running part.
Signature: (Starting from the guy spinning the spear) 1:12~1:25 That short credit scene inside too.

The usual Roy, the usual. Oh yeah, I rep-ranked up too . I have 1 more rep powah now .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> not sure if you wanted the whole 3 seconds, or just the hugging part so I made you both.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Roy <3


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 26, 2010)

Request, please !





*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Time: 04:50 - 04:52

*Signature*
Size: 300x200 (or the same size you did with my previous request: 280x180)
Time: 04:17 - 04:27






I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Roy (Mar 28, 2010)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> *Link:*
> 
> 
> *Avatar:*
> ...


Sorry. I don't do rounded borders >_<

still made you the request anyways.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 28, 2010)

Can u make me a sig please?



> *Link: *
> 
> *Size:* Somewhere around 267px ? 150px
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> Sorry. I don't do rounded borders >_<
> 
> still made you the request anyways.
> 
> ...



 It still looks great!
I'll ask for a different avatar of the same vid next time since you seem busy. (I just realized I liked a different scene for my avatar..)

*EDIT:*
I'll rep you later when I can cause for some reason the computer won't let me or the forums.. -_-


----------



## Rima (Mar 28, 2010)

Could you make  into a junior sized avatar with a black border?


----------



## Roy (Mar 28, 2010)

sure. quick and easy. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rima (Mar 28, 2010)

^ Love it.


----------



## Roy (Mar 28, 2010)

the 125 x 125 one I made is over the limit lol

this one should be fine.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 29, 2010)

Signature please.
Link:

Time: 1:48 - 2:02
Boarder: any.
Size: However you can do when you have the time.


----------



## ethereal (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Roy. 

Avatar request:

Link: 
Size: 150 x 150
Time: 0:10-0:12
Description: The part where Dexter is spinning the chair.
Border: Black and white

Thank you ~


----------



## valerian (Mar 29, 2010)

5:13 - 5:17

No border please


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 29, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Can u make me a sig please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine was on the last page. I just wanted to make sure u saw it.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 29, 2010)

^ My request is on the last page, as well....but Roy has several GIF requests to grant....so we have to be patient.

I know you were just wondering and meant no harm, though.....


Oh, and turn off you sig, please.


----------



## Roy (Mar 30, 2010)

I should be apologizing for taking so damn long. I promise to have most request done by tonight~

Also, don't worry about forgetting to turn off your sigs. I forget all the time lol


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2010)

Nickzxc said:


> Link:
> 
> Avatar: 0:26~0:29. The running part.
> Signature: (Starting from the guy spinning the spear) 1:12~1:25 That short credit scene inside too.
> ...






cred and rep


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please !
> 
> 
> 
> ...






cred and rep


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Mine was on the last page. I just wanted to make sure u saw it.





cred an rep


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 31, 2010)

Roy said:


> cred and rep



Thanks !

I have to spread some rep first before I can rep you, again....but I shall continue to give credit.


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't worry about it. Whenever you can. ^_^



Tri-edge101 said:


> Signature please.
> Link:
> 
> Time: 1:48 - 2:02
> ...




cred and rep


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2010)

ethereal said:


> Hi Roy.
> 
> Avatar request:
> 
> ...




cred and rep


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> 5:13 - 5:17
> 
> No border please



Did you want an avy or sig? 

Made you an avy. If you wanted a sig just let me know.


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 31, 2010)

Roy said:


> cred an rep


nice job
thanks i appreciate it


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, will rep when unsealed.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 31, 2010)

Roy said:


> Don't worry about it. Whenever you can. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



epic win!!! and i'll rep you when i finish spreading reps to other people cause it won't let me. it sucks to force me to do that XD but still epic win and thank you so much


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 1, 2010)

Link:
 (yes same one x3)

Avatar:
Size: 150 x 150
Time: 2:04-2:07 
Transition: Fade
Border: Same as my current avvy.


----------



## Ito (Apr 2, 2010)

Avatar only, please.

Link: .

Size: 150x150, under 97.7 KB

Time: 0:09-0:15

Border: Double, black on outside and white on inside

Description: Just of Jin walking past the woman with the umbrella and stopping at the end, with about three frames at the end of him standing there as well. Try to get the head area with a little bit of the wooden bridge railing.

Thanks!


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 3, 2010)

Avatar:
Link: 
Size: 150 x 150
Time: 1:34-1:38
Border: whatever you want

Signature:
Link: 
Size: 300x200 
Time: 0:29-0:35

Thank you


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Roy just thought I'd stop by and see how the shop's doin :33


----------



## Roy (Apr 4, 2010)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Link:
> (yes same one x3)
> 
> Avatar:
> ...





Alexandra said:


> Hey Roy just thought I'd stop by and see how the shop's doin :33



the shop is doing good. more active than I thought it would be. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks yo~ :33
Need to spread some rep first..


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2010)

Roy said:


> the shop is doing good. more active than I thought it would be. Thanks for stopping by!



Good! glad to see the business is up and running  Anytime


----------



## Roy (Apr 5, 2010)

Ito said:


> Avatar only, please.
> 
> Link: .
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I gave this a try, but I couldn't come up with a decent gif for it. 150 x 150 and under 100kb's is a lot to ask for...especially since your clips is 6 seconds long. Six seconds is already a lot when you're a senior member. Maybe one of the other gif shops can help you out. 


gabzilla said:


> Avatar:
> Link:
> Size: 150 x 150
> Time: 1:34-1:38
> ...







cred and rep if using. :3


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 5, 2010)

They look amazing! Thank you <3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2010)

hey Roy, can I get these two GIFs transparent pwease???


^^(can you resize this one to senior size?)^


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 5, 2010)

Request, please !!!!



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Time: 01:14 - 01:16

*Signature*
Size: 300x200 (or the same size you did with my previous request: 280x180)
Time: 01:18 - 01:27



I will give rep and credit.


*I finally had enough rep to rep you for your last work. Sorry, for the wait*


----------



## Ito (Apr 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'm sorry. I gave this a try, but I couldn't come up with a decent gif for it. 150 x 150 and under 100kb's is a lot to ask for...especially since your clips is 6 seconds long. Six seconds is already a lot when you're a senior member. Maybe one of the other gif shops can help you out.



That's okay. I'll just request something different.
---

Avatar only, please.

Link: 

Size: 130x130, under 97.7 KB

Time: 0:07-0:09

Border: Double, black on outside and white on inside

Description: I want Snake pulling the lighter and lighting the cigarette, and then dropping his arm down. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ephemere (Apr 6, 2010)

150x150 avi
black and white border pls
0:42-0:45

*Spoiler*: _thanks broski [_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZMR5GEbm6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 6, 2010)

*Avatar*
0:28-31

Border-Black and White

*Signature*
0:31

Border-Black and white

I would like a loop of him playing the guitar.


----------



## Rima (Apr 7, 2010)

*@Roy:* Do you make gif banners?


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2010)

^what kind of banner do you want?


----------



## Rima (Apr 7, 2010)

Something like this: 

First text: Brothers



Second text: Not Lovers


Can you put an "X" on top of this pic? 


Third text: The Anti-SasuNaru FC

Fourth text: Join now!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2010)

Set please! The good news is it all comes from one source. <3 

Link: 
Avatar Size: 150x150
Time: 3:30 - 3:32
Description: Normal border, fade to loop

Sig Size: Whatever works
Time: 3:53 - 4:00
Description: Normal border, fade to loop

If you can't "fade to loop" then whatever works is fine. <3


----------



## Roy (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Apr 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> hey Roy, can I get these two GIFs transparent pwease???
> 
> 
> ^^(can you resize this one to senior size?)^



something like this? :S


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 10, 2010)

will do good sir


----------



## Roy (Apr 10, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









cred and rep if using.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot !


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> something like this? :S



hah oops I meant to say senior sized sig for the fish girl, but that's fine my luv 
thank you. +reps


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2010)

*Avatar Request*

Size: 150x150
Border: Normal
Video: 
Time: 00:57-00:59 (Roy Mustang scene)

Thanks for the help Roy.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 12, 2010)

A sig.

Time: 2:21-2:28
Border: Black


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2010)

Set pureasu
Avy:
Link:
Time:3:48-3:49
Border: Anything that looks nice...?
Siggy:
Link: 
Time:1:11-1:14 :I
Border: ditto the avy Thank you <3


----------



## Love. (Apr 13, 2010)

Signature please, from 0:00 to 0:05. 

And another one from 0:02 to 0:05

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

Ito said:


> That's okay. I'll just request something different.
> ---
> 
> Avatar only, please.
> ...



have no idea why you want a 130 x 130 one when you can't use it so I made you as 125 x 125 version as well


*Spoiler*: __ 









sorry for the long wait


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> *Avatar*
> 0:28-31
> 
> Border-Black and White
> ...






my apologies for the huge delay..I got lazy


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

Rima said:


> Something like this:
> 
> First text: Brothers
> 
> ...



simple but effective


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy said:


> Set please! The good news is it all comes from one source. <3
> 
> Link:
> Avatar Size: 150x150
> ...






rep and cred if using


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

Sexy said:


> I'd like a set
> 
> *Link*:
> Signature:
> ...






cred and rep if using


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

Sunako said:


> A sig.
> 
> Time: 2:21-2:28
> Border: Black






cred and rep if using


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Set pureasu
> Avy:
> Link:
> Time:3:48-3:49
> ...


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

Love. said:


> Signature please, from 0:00 to 0:05.
> 
> And another one from 0:02 to 0:05
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## JJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Bigger avy 150 x 200



2:15 to 2:18 however you want to work this


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> Bigger avy 150 x 200
> 
> 
> 
> 2:15 to 2:18 however you want to work this




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2010)

Roy said:


>



Love the sig pek

Sorry, I meant 3:*38* to 3:*39* My bad


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2010)

lol it's ok. don't worry about it.


----------



## Roy (Apr 16, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Avatar Request*
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Normal
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Roy. 

Sorry for the trouble. 

I will be back for a signature after this Sunday's episode. :WOW


----------



## Roy (Apr 16, 2010)

No trouble at all. Sorry for taking so long.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2010)

Roy said:


> lol it's ok. don't worry about it.



okay :33 thankss! It looks good pek


----------



## JJ (Apr 16, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> Bigger avy 150 x 200
> 
> 
> 
> 2:15 to 2:18 however you want to work this





Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Wow! Would you mind doing a sig for the same time period? After seeing the avy I should have asked for sig too.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Apr 17, 2010)

Avatar and sig. will give rps once it stops saying to spread them XD 

Avatar
Link: 
Timing: 2:18 - 2:21 (where snake just pops up)
Size: as big as a member like me can get. (still don't know how much) maybe 150x150
boarder: any. 
Ending: just make it fade out and repeat. thank you. 

Signature. This one you might like cause it's an old classic anime that i still love and watch XD

Link: 
Timing: 0:55-1:06 
Boarder: any
Size: Big. The usual big.
Ending: fade out.

Thanks and will rep like crazy.


----------



## gabies (Apr 17, 2010)

requesting a gif, not avatar or sig, just one i can spam post with in SL 
so the size can be big or medium since i wont be using it as an avatar or sig

link:

:31-:41

rep will be given


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2010)

Sig Size: Whatever works
Time: 0:09 - 0:22
Description: Normal border

Thanks and will credit and rep when unsealed.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 17, 2010)

Avatar only
Size: Senior
Time:0.21-0.22

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> Wow! Would you mind doing a sig for the same time period? After seeing the avy I should have asked for sig too.



sure


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2010)

Gabies said:


> requesting a gif, not avatar or sig, just one i can spam post with in SL
> so the size can be big or medium since i wont be using it as an avatar or sig
> 
> link:
> ...


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Avatar and sig. will give rps once it stops saying to spread them XD
> 
> Avatar
> Link:
> ...


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2010)

The World said:


> Sig Size: Whatever works
> Time: 0:09 - 0:22
> Description: Normal border
> 
> Thanks and will credit and rep when unsealed.


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2010)

Diceman said:


> Avatar only
> Size: Senior
> Time:0.21-0.22
> 
> Thanks



I didn't know which scene you wanted so I made you two. hopefully I got one of them right >_<


*Spoiler*: __ 







I thought they looked better without a border.


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2010)

* Announcement: Shop will be closed for a little while. I'm not gonna lock the thread because I'm too lazy to ask a mod, but I wont be doing any request.. *


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 19, 2010)

Roy said:


> I didn't know which scene you wanted so I made you two. hopefully I got one of them right >_<
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks man
+reps


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Roy said:


>



the most epic man that ever lived!! thanks


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks man. :33


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2010)

huzzah! i'm back in business.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2010)

:WOW go Roy!

How was the break? :33


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2010)

Short lived. I was supposed to stay banned a few more weeks. lol


----------



## SxR (Apr 27, 2010)

Ah! good you're back, got a job for you! 

Link: 
Timing: 0:01 - 0:09
Border: Black
Size: 300 x 175, if possible make it bigger! 
Notes: Remove the black from the sides of the video keep the ones on the top and bottom!

Thanks! cred and rep laterz!


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## SxR (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks! could you slow it down a bit, I dunno if its my browser because it looks normal in IE 8 but in mozilla its way too fast :S


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats pretty weird. I'll make you another one later on tonight.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

*I would like a sig please
Link: 
Size: ---
Time: 00:40 - 00:58 [but if it's too long then 00:40 - 00:52
Description: Please use regular border. Other than that, do whatever you want with it

thanks so much in advance. Repped already ^^

but if you can't do it I understand Dont believe me I'm lying!!

just wondering for no particular reason: do you watch the whole vid given to you or just cut to where the request says?*


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2010)

hey "Roy", lol
can you make this transparent?


oh and take your time

hurry up already


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2010)

^lol k


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

*pek oh my gosh, thanks a lot I love it!!! But is 00:40 - 00:58 too long?*


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2010)

^Not that it's too long, but, making a gif of that much time I would have to reduce the size and quality. I can give it a try if you really want.



Starr said:


> hey "Roy", lol
> can you make this transparent?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2010)

thank you .


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> Short lived. I was supposed to stay banned a few more weeks. lol



 How'd you get out of a few more weeks?


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2010)

it was a requested ban. you can ask to unban yourself at any time. ;d


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohhh  Who'd you ask?


What's the difference between tiger woods and santa clause


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2010)

Gooba. 

something to do with hoe's? lol


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice :33

Santa stopped at three


----------



## Gino (Apr 30, 2010)

Gif set request please



2:09-2:17

I would like it the same way u did ur set thanks repping now


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2010)

rep and cred it using.


----------



## Gino (Apr 30, 2010)

will Do  lol

Hey roy is this for avi and sig?


----------



## Tri-edge101 (May 1, 2010)

welcome back roy! i missed you XD

signature please.

time: 1:39 - 1:50 
Size: same as you did with Gino up here ^
Boarder: any is fine
Thank you an will rep 100% welcome back roy and you kick ass!!


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2010)

Gino said:


> will Do  lol
> 
> Hey roy is this for avi and sig?


credit is only for the sig. lol


Tri-edge101 said:


> welcome back roy! i missed you XD
> 
> signature please.
> 
> ...



haha. thanks. :3

I'll start working on this now~


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Grimmjow (May 1, 2010)

Gif avy please

Link: 

Time: 0:08 to 0:11(Just naruto moving his hands.)

Border: Thin black

Rep and credit thanks


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2010)




----------



## gabies (May 1, 2010)

another request, not ava or sig

link:

time: :30 -:35


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2010)




----------



## gabies (May 1, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Tri-edge101 (May 2, 2010)

holy mother of god!! EPIC WIN!! REPS FOR YOU!!


----------



## Grimmjow (May 2, 2010)

Thank you it's perfect


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2010)

Normal speed and such. 

Size: Any size that looks good.
Link: 
Length: 0:39 - 0:46
Type: Sig

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 0:47 - 0:50
Type: Avatar

Reps are at stake. 

:ho


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2010)

Request for set

Stock-http://megadownload.net/download/mu/3zocfns0/aia-gaogaigar-final-05.avi

*Signature*
2:55-2:59
Sizeecent size
Border:Black and white

From where it shows the guys in hoods, till where it stops showing the person who turns pink.

*Avatar*
22:56-22:59

Size:150x150
Border:Black and White

On this, I would like it if you can cut the subtitles out from the bottom, so just cutting part of the bottom off.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Normal speed and such.
> 
> Size: Any size that looks good.
> Link:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








I hope they came out ok.


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2010)

They are perfect! Thanks. <3

Bah, I need to spread first. BRB.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 3, 2010)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Borders: Any
Length: 2:07-2:08 (One normal speed & half speed)

*Sig*
Size: Any
Borders: Any
Length: 1:44-1:50

Thanks Roy :]


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

Just a sig.
Link: 
Size: No specific size.
Time: Whole video, I uploaded it for this purpose.
Description: As large as you can make it without sacrificing too much quality or going over limits, with a dotted border.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> Stock-http://megadownload.net/download/mu/3zocfns0/aia-gaogaigar-final-05.avi
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









cred and rep if using~


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> *Avatar*
> Size: 150x150
> Borders: Any
> Length: 2:07-2:08 (One normal speed & half speed)
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









cred and rep if using 

oh, sorry. didn't see your edit in time. >_<
what did you mean by half-speed?


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2010)

Undaunted said:


> Just a sig.
> Link:
> Size: No specific size.
> Time: Whole video, I uploaded it for this purpose.
> Description: As large as you can make it without sacrificing too much quality or going over limits, with a dotted border.


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

even better than i expected! 

thanks roy


----------



## Ema Skye (May 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ignore the edit, it's good the way it is *rep* :33


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2010)

Undaunted said:


> even better than i expected!
> 
> thanks roy


Well, when expectations are low it's easy to surprise people. 

:[



Ema Skye said:


> Ignore the edit, it's good the way it is *rep* :33



ahh ok. glad you liked it. ^-^


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot.


----------



## The KKing (May 3, 2010)

Can I get a Boondocks Gif if this is still active?



1:34 to 1:38

Start it right after the guy lights his cigar, and Stop it right after they show his face.

300-250x150 (whichever looks better)

Thanks <3


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2010)

You don't meet the requirements, sorry.


----------



## The KKing (May 4, 2010)

I had an old account from like 200 with alot of posts.  I just can't remember the PW or what email I used.


----------



## Fraust (May 6, 2010)

Time: 2:08 (right after Lupe) - 2:17 (right before they change frames).

As big as you can make it without losing quality with a solid border, please.


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Fraust (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, bro.


----------



## Gino (May 7, 2010)

Sig request please

sig size can be the same size as the one I have now......



1:08-1:17
the video is inverted though can u revert it back please thanks

Edit* gotta spread before giving it to u again bro


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 7, 2010)

Avatar Please 
Link:
Time: :20-:24
Size: whatever you feel would be appropriate.

Thanks.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (May 7, 2010)

here's my sig request. warning. lot of blood flying XD


Signature
Size: Any
Boarders: any
Time: 1:03 - 1:14.


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

FLUFFY G said:


> Avatar Please
> Link:
> Time: :20-:24
> Size: whatever you feel would be appropriate.
> ...





rep and cred if using


----------



## Gino (May 7, 2010)

Thanks man ur awesome


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Size: any size that looks good
Link: 
Length: 1:58 - 2:07 (skip 2:00 - 2:01, that part where the water is exploding in) 
Type: Sig

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 1:48 - 1:51 (from car to Leonardo with gun)
Type: Avatar

:33

Normal speed.


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2010)

One post was enough, Chee. 

p.s. don't delete the double post


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Pft. I know. 

I just forgot if I posted or not. My memory sucks.


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I hope I can live up to your standards.


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> here's my sig request. warning. lot of blood flying XD
> 
> 
> Signature
> ...


----------



## Tri-edge101 (May 9, 2010)

Epic win!! and rep to you!! but must spread quick!!!


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

I think the signature is a tad too long, can you delete the motorcycle part and the cafe explosion please?


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2010)

sure thing 

so you only want the guys floating and the building falling?


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Yup.                            :33


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Must spread.


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2010)

Like always.


----------



## valerian (May 9, 2010)

Avatar, 9:03 - 9: 07, 1 pixel black border please


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2010)

Just a signature this time.

I want this to start with something, then switch to another.

00:16-00:20


For one frame after I want it to to turn black with just the words.

Trombe!

in bold white letters

Then

3:43-3:53


I want it to end after he finishes shooting.

Border-Black and White

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar, 9:03 - 9: 07, 1 pixel black border please



Your time frame confused me so I wasn't sure what to make. Made you two, hopefully I got the time right. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Just a signature this time.
> 
> I want this to start with something, then switch to another.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope I got it right. >.<


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2010)

Yes perfect, thank you my friend.


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2010)

You're welcome.  
/bump


----------



## kyochi (May 14, 2010)

Avatar 

150 x 150 
0:27 - 0:28 

I pretty much just want an avatar of Ulquiorra's surprised look. :3 Nothing more, nothing less. I hope you can make it alright niggi Roy.


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2010)

Didn't know if you wanted him blinking or not.. lol


----------



## kyochi (May 14, 2010)

Can you please make it so he doesn't blink?  Please plz.


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2010)

I hate making these types of avy's btw


----------



## kyochi (May 14, 2010)

Purrrfecto. 

..lmao Thanks man.


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2010)

now you have to rep me :ho


----------



## Tri-edge101 (May 14, 2010)

Avatar please. (reping so much that i'm trying to rep you twice roy XD)

Link: 
Time: 0:40-0:43
Size: any
Boarders: any
Thanks and will rep you as son as it lets me -.-


----------



## Grimmjow (May 15, 2010)

Just an avy 

Link: 

Time: 0:40 to 0:43 (End it with Ulquiorra face close)

Border: Thin black

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Man in Black (May 16, 2010)

Avatar Request:



2:29-2:34


----------



## Roy (May 16, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy (May 16, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Avatar please. (reping so much that i'm trying to rep you twice roy XD)
> 
> Link:
> Time: 0:40-0:43
> ...


----------



## Roy (May 16, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Avatar Request:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:29-2:34


----------



## Man in Black (May 16, 2010)

It's fantastic, but if you could can you cut off the part at the end where the camera shifts back to the guy in the black shirt?


----------



## Roy (May 16, 2010)

Sure thing:


----------



## Z (May 16, 2010)

0:18-:020 Usher taking facemask off and opening his mouth

3:36- Usher putting a cig in his mouth and moving 

Avatars 150 x 150 please, and a matching sig if possible.

So that's 2 avatars, and 2 sigs. :33 Thanks


----------



## Space Jam (May 16, 2010)

Type: Sig
Link:  
Size: 223px × 150px
Time:  3:43-3:47
border: Same border as whats on this gif ()

Thanks. I`m with Coco too


----------



## Tri-edge101 (May 17, 2010)

holy shit dude that is an epic win. but do you mind if you can slow it a bit, (if you have time) but i absolutely love it!!


----------



## Grimmjow (May 17, 2010)

Thank       you


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2010)

Z said:


> 0:18-:020 Usher taking facemask off and opening his mouth
> 
> 3:36- Usher putting a cig in his mouth and moving
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 







Kinda confused me on this one. If you wanted anything different just let me know.


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Type: Sig
> Link:
> Size: 223px ? 150px
> Time:  3:43-3:47
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rubi (May 18, 2010)

I'd like to demand request a sig

Link: 
time: 1:04 - 1:35 
description: if you can and only of you can please remove the text but that seems impossible so just do what you want

please and thank you oh and take your time make it snappy or else


----------



## Fr?t (May 18, 2010)

Roy! 

I was looking for a gif to be made, and thought of this shop, and there it was, sitting, waiting for me 

Okay. Lemme get a 460x230 (width and height respectively) gif of  video, from 4:43-4:58 (before the fadeout), just that whole cute little scene there, if you will.

Maybe I'll rep, depending on how good it is. Maybe not. 

GOGOGO


----------



## Rubi (May 19, 2010)

fine....c'mon man! Do it for the naked vampire!! make it up to 1:18 that ok?

Besides... I was expecting that kind of response


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 19, 2010)

Alright, give your best.


----------



## gabies (May 21, 2010)

2:10-2:18

will rep and what not


----------



## rice (May 21, 2010)

*Signature ples *
Link: 
Size: as long as it stays in the same ratio
Time: 3:32 - 3:35
Description: starting from where she's walking, then switch to the guy, and switch back to the girl, and back to the guy and that's it. Normal border please.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (May 22, 2010)

Signature please


Link: 
Time: 1:06-1:16
Boarder :any 
Size:223px ? 150px
thanks and will rep 100%


----------



## Eunectes (May 22, 2010)

Link: 
Time: 0:40-0:49
Type: Signature
Border-Black and white.


----------



## Z (May 22, 2010)

0:39-0:40 150 x 150 avatar


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 23, 2010)

hey, roy :33  requesting  a sig



first six seconds, until it starts again

also no rush in doing this, i won't use it until july. hope that's okay, if it's not vm me and i'll delete this post and request again

thanks


----------



## Cindy (May 23, 2010)

*headdesk*

I can't find the clips I want on youtube. Do you accept veoh?


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

^Hmm. Sorry, I don't have any program that downloads off veoh. You can try Leax's shop though. He might be able to help you out. 

My apologies to anyone who requested a while ago. I got into an extremely lazy mood and didn't feel like making anything. I don't know if they still want their gifs, or if they requested somewhere else. So I'll be doing the latest request first. If you still want your gif then just tell me and I'll gladly make it for you.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

Ane:



rep and cred if using. ^-^


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 











cred and rep if using.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> Ane:
> 
> 
> 
> rep and cred if using. ^-^



awesome, thanks 

will rep now and cred when i use it


EDIT:  24d, i'll rep you when i can again


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

^haha. alright then. no worries. :3

Eunectes



rep and cred if using


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

Tri-edge101



rep and cred


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

Frango


*Spoiler*: __ 





Wasn't sure what you meant by the size.. hopefully I got what you wanted.




rep and cred


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

Gabies, I'm guessing you just wanted it as a gif and not a sig..? Either way it's under the limit, so if you wanted a sig I could just slap a border if you wanted.


----------



## rice (May 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> Frango
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMFG YOUR SO AWESOMMEEEE!!!


----------



## Fr?t (May 25, 2010)

Roy. You forgot me.


----------



## Rubi (May 25, 2010)

Roy, was the time still too long? I'll cut it down again if it's too hard


----------



## Cindy (May 26, 2010)

Set please! Will rep and cred, as usual. Will spend my time spreading rep so I won't have any delays getting to you again, haha.

*Sig*
Link: 
Size: Whatever works
Time: 4:11 - 4:21 (the fight, pretty much)
Border: Whatever works

*Avatar*
Link: 
Size: 150x150
Time: 8:29 - 8:31 (him sitting and then where he says, "Nue")
Border: Whatever works

Thanks in advance. :3


----------



## gabies (May 26, 2010)

Roy said:


> Gabies, I'm guessing you just wanted it as a gif and not a sig..? Either way it's under the limit, so if you wanted a sig I could just slap a border if you wanted.



its perfect


----------



## Grimmjow (May 27, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Rubi (May 29, 2010)

Lol nvm my request


----------



## Maxi (May 29, 2010)

(note: This is my first Gif request, if i have made any mistakes please let me know)
I'd like you to make a Gif set for me please.
*Avy:*  4:19 to 4:22 (it's 3 seconds, if that's a problem plz let me know)

*Sig:*  2:25 to 2:31.
I don't care for the border, as long as it looks nice.
Many thanks in advance .


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2010)

I want an avy. 


size: 150x150 pixels
time: 2:46 to 2:48. I'd like to have it only showing the guy sitting on the throne,no bit of the woman's face breaking.


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2010)

Cindy said:


> Set please! Will rep and cred, as usual. Will spend my time spreading rep so I won't have any delays getting to you again, haha.
> 
> *Sig*
> Link:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









rep and cred  


Grimmjow said:


> thank you


you're welcome ^-^


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2010)

Maxi said:


> (note: This is my first Gif request, if i have made any mistakes please let me know)
> I'd like you to make a Gif set for me please.
> *Avy:*  4:19 to 4:22 (it's 3 seconds, if that's a problem plz let me know)
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









rep and cred


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> I want an avy.
> 
> 
> size: 150x150 pixels
> time: 2:46 to 2:48. I'd like to have it only showing the guy sitting on the throne,no bit of the woman's face breaking.





cred and rep if using


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 1, 2010)

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Length: 0:09-0:11

*Sig*

Size: Any
Border: Any
Length: 1:45-1:53

Thanks :3


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> *Avatar*
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Any
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










rep and cred if using


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2010)

Siggy.
Size: 300x300 (is this under the limits for a sig?)

Time: 2:08 to 2:12


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah, pretty big for a gif. but i was able to work with 4 seconds lol


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 2, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Roy, awesome as usual *rep*


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2010)

glad you like it. ^-^


----------



## Bart (Jun 6, 2010)

*Signature*
*Link:* 
*Size:* 312 x 176
*Time:* 0.49 - 1.00
*Border:* Can the border be like this one, Roy. 

Roy will this be less than 1024KB (1MB)?


----------



## Roy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I _might_ have to reduce the size a bit though. I'll try my best to keep it as big as you want it.

Will work on this when I get home. :3


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sig please, but don't try to laugh too had. when i saw it again i laughed really hard that my stomach hurt...and it's still hurting.


Size: any
Boarder: any
Time: 0:14 - 0:22
Repeat at the end i guess. thanks and will rep quick. must spread faster!!


----------



## Bart (Jun 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> Yeah, I _might_ have to reduce the size a bit though. I'll try my best to keep it as big as you want it.
> 
> Will work on this when I get home. :3



Oh brilliant, thanks Roy!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 7, 2010)

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Any
Length: 0:30-0:35


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bart_ 





Size matters lol


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2010)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Sig please, but don't try to laugh too had. when i saw it again i laughed really hard that my stomach hurt...and it's still hurting.
> 
> 
> Size: any
> ...


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> *Sig*
> Size: Any
> Border: Any
> Length: 0:30-0:35




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Roy :3 *rep*


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2010)

You're welcome. ^-^


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jun 10, 2010)

such an awesome win!! she's still cute XD


Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Lol it looks like the dude is trying to hump her.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> yeah, pretty big for a gif. but i was able to work with 4 seconds lol



That's not the part i was referring to. 

I meant the bit where we see Kratos (as the god of war) in giant form.


From 3:08 to 3:11

200x200


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't able to rep you, I have to wait 24 hours 



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Length: 0:48-0:49 (when he is holding up the torch)

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Any
Length: 0:44-0:50 (Cut off when it shows the cars outside)

Thanks once again Roy and I promise I'll give you your two reps :]


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2010)

Roy


Sig size (prefer higher quality over size)
Time: 0:17-0:23


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 13, 2010)

can I request a gif to use it in another forum?


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, no problem. ^-^


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Dude, your shop is *thriving*!! Congrats, man!!!


----------



## hammer (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd  a set
Link:
Size: average?
Time: for avi 8-12 to get all the close ups in fo rsig 18-30(is that to long?)
Description:solid border


----------



## Fatality (Jun 15, 2010)

125x125!!!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Yeah, no problem. ^-^



great 



length: 0:37-0:39 (just them clapping hands)

if possible make it slower since it's just two seconds 

sig size is okay, or whatever you feel like doing

thanks


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Avatar: 0:20 - 0:24, black and white border.


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> That's not the part i was referring to.
> 
> I meant the bit where we see Kratos (as the god of war) in giant form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to rep you, I have to wait 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




not sure if you wanted just that one close up bit. hmm. lol






rep and cred if using. ^-^


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Roy
> 
> 
> Sig size (prefer higher quality over size)
> Time: 0:17-0:23



Link is no longer available. >.>


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> 125x125!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 









the time for the avy is too long. i was able to make it, but, it's not great.


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2010)

ane said:


> great
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar: 0:20 - 0:24, black and white border.





rep and cred if using.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 16, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



awesome, thanks


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Link: 
Size: No real specific size. A size decent for a *sig*
Time: 2:34-2:37 (before they pan to Ada again) 
Description: Just to be looped as best you can. Thanks

Link: 
Size: Senior *Avy *size
Time: 2:33
Description: Again, just loop the head bobbing as best you can.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks  24 hour'd at the moment so I'll have to rep you later.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 16, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I just wanted the close up, it'll be appreciated if you change it 

But other than that, I love the set, thanks *rep* :]


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2010)

no problem ^-^


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Link:
> Size: No real specific size. A size decent for a *sig*
> Time: 2:34-2:37 (before they pan to Ada again)
> Description: Just to be looped as best you can. Thanks
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






this version's a bit more speedy.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 17, 2010)

Link: 
Size: Senior *Avy *size 
Time: 3:39-3:41
Description: When she starts to open her eyes until they both turn around

Link: 
Size: No real specific size. A size decent for a *sig*
Time: 2:30-2:34 
Description: Catch that model _hawt_ when she first comes in until she finally starts leaving. Cut Tyrese (black singer) and that random female in the seats out if possible. If it makes the motion not flow as smoothly, keep them in.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roy (Jun 19, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Link:
> Size: Senior *Avy *size
> Time: 3:39-3:41
> Description: When she starts to open her eyes until they both turn around
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 20, 2010)

Request, please.




*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Time: 03:23 - 03:26
Other: Normal border

*Signature*
Size: 300x200
Time: 07:32 07:38
Other: Normal Border


I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome. Gotta spread first, but thanks. Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd like a sig
Link: 
Size: What ever size for a sig is good. I'm not exactly sure, so.
Time: 1:01-1:06
Description: Make sure it starts from when ino starts and ends after konans flying part. Normal border


----------



## Roy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy (Jun 24, 2010)

NarutoTheGreat said:


> I'd like a sig
> Link:
> Size: What ever size for a sig is good. I'm not exactly sure, so.
> Time: 1:01-1:06
> Description: Make sure it starts from when ino starts and ends after konans flying part. Normal border


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 24, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you !


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jun 24, 2010)

ty and reps


----------



## Lupin (Jun 26, 2010)

sig: 00:22~00:29
avvy:1:03~1:06

Border: the usual

Making my 1000th post in the first shop I ever requested at . Don't ask me how intolerent of alcholhol i am. I don't even know what anime is that . I just picked it off randomy


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey roy i missed you >_< hope your doing good!!

Signature please
Link: 
Timing: 0:58 - 1:08
Boarder, any
Ending: make it fade in white to make it look cool.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 7, 2010)

Request, please.







*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Time: 05:52 - 05:55
Other: Normal border

*Signature*
Size: 300x200
Time: 05:00 - 05:06
Other: Normal Border

For the avatar and sig, if you could make them "fade" out near the end.  Since I know that you make two versions, and I want to save you the time from making two different versions.

I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.


Once again, I will give credit......I have to spread rep before I can give it to you again .


But I will, eventually !


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

haha. ok, no problem. :]


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2010)

Size: Senior Limits.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

lol. big ass titties


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2010)

Type: Set
Link to Video:
Quality:It comes in HD

Avatar
Duration:2:50-2:55
Size: 150x150
Border:Black and white


Signature
Duration:1:26-1:38
Border: Black and white
Size: Big as possible
Notes: end after the girl finishes her backflip


----------



## Prowler (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd like a sig 

*Link:* 
*Size:* up to you
*Time:* 1:35 - up to you

*Description:* Just want some cool scenes of Tyler Durden (Brad Pitt) from that "fight club" movie trailer. 
The beginning of the trailer is boring, the cool scenes begin at 1:35 

thanks Roy


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2010)

Roy seems to be on vacation, I'll request at another shop for now.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 2, 2010)

aiyo! where's Roy 

anyway.. I want this roy

0:00 - 0:03 and make the border sexy okey then put text saying "Temari ballzzzz" hahahahahha 

signature size...


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 3, 2010)

where the fuck is Roy!!!      I'm still waiting for my gif..


----------

